
Riak JS Lib, with implementations for Node.js & jQuery - roder
http://riakjs.org/
======
dabeeeenster
Is Riak actually gathering steam in terms of real world production use, or is
it just on gathering steam on HN!?

Serious question actually.

What's the real world use-case for this? How is security handled? If my
browser was able to talk directly to my Riak cluster, all my data would be
open?

~~~
sjs
We use Riak and are launching a limited beta soon. Not only is the product
good, but the company is fantastic. They'll call you up to chat about anything
you want even if you're not a paying customer. They recently opened an office
in San Francisco and in the announcement on their blog said that you can
literally stop by any time to chat about Riak, or anything else interesting.
Too bad we're not in SF.

Riak doesn't have authentication or authorization built-in. It is on their
radar. We have a light-weight backend for that stuff which doesn't know about
most of our data. It obviously has to know about users, but other than that it
just serves and stores JSON.

~~~
gtani
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533664>

------
hxr
Riak.. sounds good! Is this just an implementation of Chord
(<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/chord/>) with a REST API?

~~~
siculars
similar ideas but afaik riak draws it's lineage directly from amazon's dynamo
paper, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamo_(storage_system)>.

------
CytokineStorm
db.get('flights', 'KLM-5034')(function(flight, meta) { ... });

Is this a typo? Shouldn't it be:

db.get('flights', 'KLM-5034', function(flight, meta) { ... });

~~~
technoweenie
No, db.get() returns an anonymous function that takes a callback. The
advantage to this type of api vs the one you mentioned, is db.get() can get
more or fewer arguments, and callback is always last.

db.get() is a bad example, I'm not sure why you'd want to pass anything other
than bucket/key to get an object. In this exact case, I imagine it's just for
consistency with the rest of the API.

